# Investing in a CO2 System for my tank. Budget: $160. check my picks out



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

okay so I have been looking around at different pressurized systems and I have found that buying a regulator and a tank separately on amazon.com is the cheapest way to get a reliable system. these are the two I was looking at. I already have a diffuser end and normal aquarium air line will I need any other small parts? thanks

http://www.amazon.com/Carbon-Dioxide-Cylinder-5lb-Tank/dp/B002KHDFTO/ref=lh_ni_t
above is the link for the CO2 tank

Amazon.com: Milwaukee Instruments Solenoid Valve, CO2 Regulator with Bubble Counter: Pet Supplies
and this is the Milwaukee Instruments regulator and bubble counter


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That's pretty much it. Just make sure the line you use is CO2 safe.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

joevw007 said:


> okay so I have been looking around at different pressurized systems and I have found that buying a regulator and a tank separately on amazon.com is the cheapest way to get a reliable system. these are the two I was looking at. I already have a diffuser end and normal aquarium air line will I need any other small parts? thanks
> 
> Amazon.com: 5 lb Carbon Dioxide Cylinder (5lb CO2 Tank): Everything Else
> above is the link for the CO2 tank
> ...


I know that you can use regular airline tubing for CO2, but the co2 will basically leak through the tubing walls. You are better off using Polyethylene tubing instead. It is a lot stiffer than standard airline, but you will get better results. You can get it at Home Depot. That is where i got mine from and If I recall it was around $2.00.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I just let my fish provide the co2

my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> I just let my fish provide the co2
> 
> my .02


You'd be amazed at the difference.


----------

